
Most common age among whites in U.S. is 58 – more than double that of minorities - pseudolus
https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2019/07/30/most-common-age-among-us-racial-ethnic-groups/
======
jobigoud
Isn't this a dubious metric? Taking the tallest column of a histogram will
yield different results depending on the size of the buckets. Redo it with
blocks of 2 years and blocks of 6 months and I bet you'll get different
results away from that particular age.

I feels it's mostly dependent on homogeneity.

------
rkuykendall-com
True for every year of the last 58 years probably:

Most common age among whites: Whatever Boomers are right now

